# Ex MTB, or similar "FOYNES"



## J50JWR (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Evening. A long shot, but I have been asked if I can find out anything about the above. It was apparently moored in Oulton Broad in Suffolk in the 1960s or 70s and rented out as accomodation. I vaguely remember something in the South Bay at about that time.

Many thanks John Read


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Photos of her here, scroll down* http://www.broadlandmemories.co.uk/page65.html#henderson58*

also here some info on her *http://www.bmpt.co.uk/forum_posts.asp?TID=282&PN=2
*

Try here also *http://the-norfolk-broads.co.uk/viewmessages.cfm?Forum=22&Topic=7692*

and here also *http://www.bmpt.co.uk/forum_posts.asp?TID=282&PN=1http://www.bmpt.co.uk/forum_posts.asp?TID=282&PN=1*

and here also *http://www.bmpt.co.uk/forum_posts.asp?TID=826*

there are some interesting links on the different forums which lead to MTBs on the Broads


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Photos of her here, scroll down *http://www.broadlandmemories.co.uk/p...ml#henderson58*

also here some info on her *http://www.bmpt.co.uk/forum_posts.asp?TID=282&PN=2*


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning boatman 25,today.04:18.re:m.t.bs or similar"foynes"(post2)I have just watched your links.as an x rn I was interested in the historical side of these boats.its good to see they have been given a second life.and unlike other vessels end up in the breakers yard,thank you for sharing.have a good day.ben27


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

You are very welcome Ben


----------



## J50JWR (Mar 11, 2011)

Many thanks Boatman25, I'm constantly amazed at the resources that are available, and the folk who know where to find them. I've sent the links off to the couple who asked the question, telling them where it came from. The Photo certainly brought back memories of playing, (and watching the speed boat racing) at Nicholas Everett Park in Oulton Broad in my teenage years.

Regards John


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

You are very welcome John


----------



## J50JWR (Mar 11, 2011)

Many thanks for your replies, does anyone have any ideas what became of her?

John


----------



## rwor (Jul 26, 2015)

*MTB Foynes*

I and a group from my school in Oldham stayed on the Foynes MTB on Oulton Broad in 1961. There were two tenders supplied with it in which we toured the Broads.
I thought I had a photo of the MTB but I can only find one of my girlfriend and I on deck with an inscription on the back.


----------

